# DIY Background



## acemcawesome (Mar 7, 2012)

I am going to be setting up a new tank soon and I was thinking of making my own background. The tank is going to have a rocky cave theme and I was thinking about using some kind of stone tile for the background. Is there any reason I shouldn't do this? Any better ideas? If the tile is ok to use, what is the best way to adhere it to the glass?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I say do a styro back ground!

if you need technical advice pm me ive done a few dozen and they are simple!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

look for the perfect sized, flat, dark rock from a creek, that's what I'm doin to the 15g


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That would work fine, just use nontoxic adhesive.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> That would work fine, just use nontoxic adhesive.


+1 Make sure it is 100% pure silicone

i recently have purchased both GE I and GE II locally here that did not have the mold and mildew inhibitors in it.

I prefer GE I for its higher tear strength but it is hard to find most places

Read the back and make sure it says 100% pure silicone


----------



## acemcawesome (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm probly going to go with the Styrofoam but I'm not sure how to place the heater so it is somewhat hidden and still has good water flow and is accessible for adjustment. I've done searches on it but they usually only show filter placement and don't really say anything about the heater.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

make the filter lift compartment big enough to put the heater in it as well!

the water will be heated as it is whisked away for the filter


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

whats going in it? Limestone tile is fine for Africans, but not for "blackwater fish". Slate is more inert.


----------

